# Quick MKIV euro switch question.



## Kampy (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay so I imagine these questions are a dime a dozen but scouts honor this hasn't been brought up 

So first a little background on the car, VW north amerikuh spec MKIV Jetta, however previous to acquiring the switch I had done the infamous city/parking lights as DRL's swap, as well as deleted the side markers on the bumper. I would very much like to keep Turn signals as my DRL's so keep that in mind as we move forward through the questions.

With the euro switch installed and set to the "Off" position my city/parking lights are illuminated when the handbrake is disengaged. :screwy: Furthermore with the odd-ness when the "Running Lights" option is selected my main headlight beams and running taillights (not sure if this is the proper term but it's row 3/4 on the tails) but not the city/parking lights as they would normally be with headlights on in normal circumstances. Finally when the fully "On" selection is made the city/parking lights are illuminated along with the above stated things. :screwy:

So finally on to my question after the novel explaining the problem at hand: can this be solved quite simply by just bending the good ol TFL pin on the euro switch? Or is there something else I would have to do? I ask because previous to the DRL'S swap I had the pin bent on my NA switch and was very uneasy when bending it back into place due to it's fragility. I'd rather avoid unnecessarily bending it if I can so hence why I'm asking my friendly neighborhood Vortex Gurus. :laugh::wave::wave:


----------



## Kampy (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay so one, shamless self bump but it's an update so it's all good 

returned the headlight wiring to stock today and regained the normal functioning of the euro switch after many :banghead::banghead:'s and many more :beer::beer::beer: I also then moved on to removing the DRL functionality all together through the good ol' tape on the TFL pin method.

Now my question I guess has changed to one I cannot find the answer to anywhere but suspect to be a simple task that I myself can't figure out :screwy:. The question is: *How do I disable the REAR Running lights while the "City Lights" selection is made through the Euro switch? *


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Didn't really understand your first post. But I'm not sure I understand this one either!

You're trying to disable your rear parking lights and only run the front and front sidemarkers? Sounds a bit dangerous.


----------



## Kampy (Oct 1, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> Didn't really understand your first post. But I'm not sure I understand this one either!
> 
> You're trying to disable your rear parking lights and only run the front and front sidemarkers? Sounds a bit dangerous.


Ok I'll stop with the novels and just do bullet points then 

Currently done to lighting on MKIV Jetta (without fogs) at the moment.
-Euro switch
-TFL pin taped off
-bumper sidemarkers are deleted (they would normally light up with city lights/nighttime lights)

and here's what I want to achieve
-retain the current functionality of my "Off" and fully "On" positions on the switch
-on the city lights position simply just disengage the rear running lights. opcorn:


----------



## Kampy (Oct 1, 2010)

bump for help?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I guess you could wire the tail lights to pin 11 (SRA) on the switch. You will need to add a fuse since that pin is unfused.

Still sounds dangerous - someone could turn on the parking lights and not know that they weren't working!


----------



## Kampy (Oct 1, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> I guess you could wire the tail lights to pin 11 (SRA) on the switch. You will need to add a fuse since that pin is unfused.
> 
> Still sounds dangerous - someone could turn on the parking lights and not know that they weren't working!


I only use them during the day when it's like a little cloudy or overcast


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

So when it is a little cloudy or overcast you don't want your tail lights illuminated. :screwy:

Still sounds kind of dangerous as Dennis said.


----------

